# Community Season 4



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

So, the premiere just aired, what'd everyone think?

Goes without saying but spoilers (if it really matters).

I thought it was solid, I was worried the show might lose a bit of momentum but I still see it going strong.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2013)

Troy and Abed back from Summer!
I quite enjoyed this episode, it was a good start for season 4 and really makes me excited for the rest of this season.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 8, 2013)

omg omg omg i couldnt stay away from this topic even though i havent seen the priemere yet lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> omg omg omg i couldnt stay away from this topic even though i havent seen the priemere yet lol


 
Pierce dies.

Really though, watch it tomorrow if you're not getting snow-fucked in New York. Or watch it tomorrow if you're getting snow-fucked.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 8, 2013)

Hahahahah 

im from PA remember? But i sure hope the snow fucking happens here too


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hahahahah
> 
> im from PA remember? But i sure hope the snow fucking happens here too


 
BUT IT SAYS NYC ON YOUR LOCATION THING.

Eh we'll get snowfucked together if it happens.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 8, 2013)

I enjoyed Pierce being played by someone else in Abed's happy place, and the animated segment, but overall it kind of just felt mediocre to me.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> BUT IT SAYS NYC ON YOUR LOCATION THING.
> 
> Eh we'll get snowfucked together if it happens.


OH YEAH lol sorry about that.  I have that because thats where spidey is from LOL


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

Downloading it right now. Can't wait. It's been a LOOOONG October month for the show to come back on.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'll have to download it. Right after I finish marathoning season 3 of Community.

I've been hearing a lot of criticism about this episode, though. Guess some people just aren't _streets ahead_.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 8, 2013)

There were some odd stylistic changes I didn't care for in the Season 4 premiere, but other than that, it was the same old Community I know and love.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought it was pretty great. It wasn't the single best episode of Community or anything, but all in all, it was a solid show. If the quality remains at this level for the rest of the season, I'll be more than pleased.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it's just an "alright" episode which no one wanted for the season premiere, especially after the show has been on some rough seas (big delay, Dan Harmon's gone, Chevy Chase left). Like if it was middle of the season no one would give two shits over it (they'd say "it was an alright episode") but as a season premiere it was just alright.

Although it has been a long time since I last saw Community so I'd like to go back through the series and see how it stands up.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It wasn't the single best episode of Community or anything,



Of course it wasn't, it didn't have Annie dressed up in a sexy santa costume. Boopy doopy doop boop sex.

But overall really good. I loved how the show in Abed's imagination even had imaginary promos for other imaginary shows pop up and take up a good chunk of the screens. Can't decide if I'd rather watch American Sword Cooks or Blonde/Blind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Of course it wasn't, it didn't have Annie dressed up in a sexy santa costume. Boopy doopy doop boop sex.
> 
> But overall really good. I loved how the show in Abed's imagination even had imaginary promos for other imaginary shows pop up and take up a good chunk of the screens. Can't decide if I'd rather watch American Sword Cooks or Blonde/Blind.


 
I second Annie in sexy costumes.

Also I did find the fake promos amusing. Reminds me of Legal Custodians (get it?) on Scrubs.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2013)

I loved it. I was worried when the replaced Piers at first but i knew they wouldnt add a laugh track. haha. Then again its community and they break rules...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 15, 2013)

Just watched the new episode, really funny! But actually a bit creepy to be honest lol. Also the hashtag in the bottom right... lol


----------



## wafflebeard (Feb 15, 2013)

I would watch the hell out of American Sword Cooks. But yeah, solid episode. The Greendale Babies theme killed me.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 16, 2013)

It sucks that the delay meant that the Halloween episode got aired on Valentine's Day (thanks, NBC), but this was another really solid episode. I'd say it was better than last week's installment.

Overall, Community is shaping up pretty nicely. Even if the new guys in charge can't quite reach the heights of Dan Harmon (and hey, who can? He's a Pentagon Hero after all), the show is still more than good enough. I'm definitely optimistic for the rest of the run... for however long it may last.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It sucks that the delay meant that the Halloween episode got aired on Valentine's Day (thanks, NBC), but this was another really solid episode. I'd say it was better than last week's installment.
> 
> Overall, Community is shaping up pretty nicely. Even if the new guys in charge can't quite reach the heights of Dan Harmon (and hey, who can? He's a Pentagon Hero after all), the show is still more than good enough. I'm definitely optimistic for the rest of the run... for however long it may last.


 
Man when I saw Annie do that damn ring thing.. fuck that was actually creepy. But at least they're working it into the script and acknowledging it and mocking it that they got delayed so long.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Man when I saw Annie do that damn ring thing.. fuck that was actually creepy. But at least they're working it into the script and acknowledging it and mocking it that they got delayed so long.


 
Although seriously bummed that she wasn't an actual boxing ring girl.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh how I've missed you Community


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Although seriously bummed that she wasn't an actual boxing ring girl.


 
Should tie us over:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 24, 2013)

So after rewatching seasons 1-3, I've finally watched the new episodes. The new lighting and camera angles took a little bit of getting used to but I'm cool with it now.

The premiere was pretty shitty. They overdid it with the Dean's obsession with Jeff and AbedTV just didn't seem to fit well with the character.

Thankfully, the later episodes brought it back to the Community we know and love (Inspector Spacetime Convention was great). It wasn't perfect (Annie's sudden love for Zac Efron felt out of place as did the whole hipster glasses shtick.) as to be expected with the loss of Dan Harmon but it was more than good enough.

All in all, Community is back!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> Annie's sudden love for Zac Efron felt out of place


 
CONTINUITY ALERT!

Since at least the 2nd season, Annie has had a Charlie St. Cloud poster in her room. Proof. It's a callback, shitnerd. Get your ass rocked!

...

Anyway, I just saw the most decent episode. It was... alright. I don't know, I liked the Inspector Spacetime stuff at first, but I think the joke's been worn a little too thin by this point. I wouldn't mind if they drop it (or at least downplay it) from here on out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2013)

I did chuckle quite a bit at the "girls with tennis rackets" callback for Pierce. It was one of his sexual fantasies in the previous episode.

I just found the non-Troy/Abed story to be excellent, the Troy/Abed bit wasn't bad but not nearly as funny/interesting as the Annie/Jeff stuff. I also wished there was more of the Shirley/Pierce stuff.

Really funny post-credits though.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2013)

New episode was an episode. Funny, but kinda worn. Personally though, i do not care. I will drink everything that comes from the Community well, I know this series has had a rough time, but ill follow it till it dies.


----------



## Mijzelffan (Feb 24, 2013)

Community thread, awesome :3

I think season 4 has been pretty good so far, though I didn't really like the first episode of the season that much. I thought the mansion and inspector spacetime episodes were pretty good though. I especially loved Pierce's callback to Chang's "fire can't go through doors stupid, it's not ghosts" in the mansion episode.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Ill watch the 3rd episode here this evening.


----------

